# Kentucky hunting leases Christian County



## kentuckychuck (Jan 1, 2017)

I have 5 or 6 farms that will be available in 2017 for deer hunting.  Farms vary in size and terrain, crop fields in rotation, big hardwoods, crp land., very little or no pine trees.  All farms are Trophy Managed.  Lease prices are $20 ac +.  If you are interested please PM me with EMAIL address for aerials and directions.
Thanks, 
Chuck 
Good luck in 2017


----------



## ArrowTech (Jan 1, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## realityvideoman (Jan 2, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## gator808 (Jan 2, 2017)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## TritonBass (Jan 2, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## kingshigh (Jan 3, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## Basshooker (Jan 3, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## dawg (Jan 3, 2017)

Very interested


----------



## Brooks6 (Jan 4, 2017)

I emailed you back yesterday. I'd like to look at a tract of possible. Thanks!


----------



## dspeed (Jan 4, 2017)

sent pm thanks


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jan 5, 2017)

*KY farms*

Thanks for all the interest I did not have a lot of farms for lease this year because a lot of guys are keeping there leases I have two farms left available at this point


----------



## Brianbowkiller (Jan 5, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks for all the interest KY is a great place to hunt!  Looks like all my farms are leased out for 2017 pending payment.  If anything changes I will let yall know, Chuck


----------



## csmith144 (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking for a lease that hunts 4-5 people...please message me if you have any thing become available @ 706-676-2370.Name is Chuck


----------

